# Download sites - what do you use?



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

What are your preferred download sites for classical music? I still haven't found an ideal one - which would be one with a huge library, lossless download options, low prices, full artwork and booklet pdfs, & accepting paypal.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Try eclassical, they offer lossless and liner notes also good pricing. I don't know if they accept paypal, haven't tried it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

haydnfan said:


> Try eclassical, they offer lossless and liner notes also good pricing. I don't know if they accept paypal, haven't tried it.


 Thanks - will give them a whirl, it does seem to offer a paypal option. I did a few queries for albums I'm after and it only had some of them though.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Soundike has limited classical, but the site is legit and efficiently run, and the prices are sensible. Otherwise, the site matches none of your requirements.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I subscibe to eMusic, and I scan the Internet constantly for "free" music. See:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/200-how-do-you-get.html

In fact, I plan a discussion on one such site on my blog Sept. 13.


----------



## kzhen (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all


----------

